# Holbren "moving sale" 25% off



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Woodworker's Journal eZine 119 has the Holbren "We are moving" sale listed, this time it is for 25% off.

http://www.holbren.com/sale25.php

" We are moving and rather than move our inventory, we decided to blow it out. 

We are taking 25% off of everything that is in stock. In order to get this deal, use coupon code "25off" in the coupon code box at checkout and the discount will be taken at that time once redeemed. 

This offer is based on product availability and is valid for in stock items only. 

Offer valid through March 31st but act fast, the inventory will not last long."

This is presented without comment........

Ed


----------



## saltysteele (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm glad I picked some up when they had their 40% off moving sale posted on this site's adds.
Someone on this site mentioned overstock.com, so I checked it out. They do have Holbren bits for more off than 25%. Unless, of course, they're doing the "lets raise the price so we can give them a higher percentage off" trick- I don't think they are, but I hate when places do that.


----------

